# Retro MassCops



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LOL Just going through an old hard drive and stumbled on these... MassCops 2004 and 2005, ahhhh the memories


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I was there

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh my God the flashbacks, but more so the memories. Makes me feel kind of nostalgic. I miss the old days, massnet, old masscops. I was there too and I have those former years to thank for getting me to where I am today!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

MiamiVice said:


> I was there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Ditto! I was a campus cop hunting for a "real" cop job. Ha, I had no idea how good I had it at the time.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Before my time. Miss the city skyline. Guess the new owner wanted a new look ?

Speaking of owners and old masscops nice to see you still lurking Gil


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I was kicked off of each forum!!*


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

HousingCop said:


> *I was kicked off of each forum!!*


Shocker lol

Retired Attleboro Police 
Owner @arizonapilotcar
Founder of MassCops


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

ah, the good old days


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

At one time all you had to do was mention sheriff or constable. Always good for 20 pages of "masscops gold"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Loyal was my favorite


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Bloodhound said:


> Ditto! I was a campus cop hunting for a "real" cop job. Ha, I had no idea how good I had it at the time.


Ditto. I liked my time as a campus cop, if i.only knew then what I've learned up to now.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Loyal was my favorite


Dont forget Housing cop and of course... the famous delta 784.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Delta 784 was the man ! 

Just as big in real life. 

6'4 i think


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Let's not forget Dungie!


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Fond memories of those timeless questions that were asked about campus police jobs: "Do they have Chapter 90? Guns? Hats?" And the Deputy Sheriff bashing..... could always count on a healthy dose of that. Fun times.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mpd61 said:


> Let's not forget Dungie!


Anybody know what she's up to?

Retired Attleboro Police 
Owner @arizonapilotcar
Founder of MassCops


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Gil said:


> Anybody know what she's up to?
> 
> Retired Attleboro Police
> Owner @arizonapilotcar
> Founder of MassCops


Nope but she's on Facebook.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

CMPSA now that was some fun.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

She wasn't here long, but it was Viet -something ?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

What about marlboroughPD who it turned out was just a kid who's dad was a Marlbourogh cop.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think I missed out on a lot of good times. Well, I still have fun here, but do miss some of those who were here when I first joined.

Gil, damn good to see your avatar show up. How's the SouthWest? Treating you well? It's a DRY heat, right?


----------

